# My tranny fluid change results



## teamgs (Dec 29, 2005)

I have seen the varying thoughts on how much to add and where to fill, so I thought I would just add my results. I jacked my car WAY up on the driver's side, front and rear, then opened the drain plug. once it started draining, I then opened the fill plug on the driver's side. After draining, I measured what came out, and it was right around 4.6 liters. I then pumped back in that same amount of Royal Purple Synchromax. I say jack the car WAY up, as I had it start leaking out of the fill port at around 4 liters, and had to jack it up higher.

Car shifts a TON better now.

Gary


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome to the Royal Purple club. You're right on the jacking up. I did mine on a lift and had trouble putting in the 4.6 quarts. Shifts sooooo much better.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Where does one get Royal Purple?


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

The_Goat said:


> Where does one get Royal Purple?


:agree 



A link would be great!


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/tires-n-parts/items/item.aspx?itemid=3911501

I got 5 quarts for $8.99/qt ($44.95) from www.speedinc.com. Seems like the link above is selling them for $7.99/qt. 

http://www.rpmoil.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=8 also sells it ($8.79/qt).


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

The_Goat said:


> Where does one get Royal Purple?


Most NAPA stores carry the full line of Royal Purple products.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Try pepboys. The one by my house sells their products as well.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Ok, found the RP synchromax.. does it come in any "weights" or is it all the same? I was also thinking about changing the differential fluid, what is recommened for that (how much, weight..etc) What tools are needed to change both tranny and differential fluid?


----------

